# Ton's of Pheasants around this AM



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I was out looking around a bit this morning and was amazed at the number of birds I saw. I bet I saw 30 or so in 5 spots. Only one roody though. He better get to work and cover some ground!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug,While going fishing this winter I seen about12-15 pheasants just west of your place along 94.3 roosters,the rest were hens.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

There is a hunting pres. just n. of town. I'm sure that's where they came from.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

it's going to be a good year for pheasants, more than i've seen in years.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Relatively mild winters the last few years combined with good nesting conditions have helped the birds rebound after the tough winters of the mid - late 90s (specifically the winter of 96-97). With a good hatch this spring/summer we should be in good shape this fall. 1 rooster to 5-6 hens is a good ratio to have...keeps the roosters busy. :lol:


----------

